# 2013 I.B.O Pa Indoor State Championship Indiana County Bow and Gun Club



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

All the info on this years event can be found on the Registration form. Click here to download the file (you must have adobe reader) For all the shooters that attended last year we will be following the I.B.O Policies regarding invitations and payouts to a T. Click the link below. 


2013 I.B.O Pa Indoor State Championship Registration from


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

is this 3d or spots


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

I.B.O is always 3D man?


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

Will this be a Qualifier for the IBO Worlds?


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah its also a World Qualifier.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

getting some guys together to decide what day we can shoot we will be there had a good time last year


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

You don't want to miss this one. A very nice place to shoot and it is under new management this year. The guys are great that will be running this shoot and you will not have to wait 4 months to get your world invitation this year that is for sure.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Sending mine in tomorrow. Looking forward to this.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Money sent and also got another buddy who is just sent money today!


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

20 New cores and 2 new targets ordered today! We will have some fresh 11s to pound! Send in those forms!


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Two more registration forms are in the mail. Looking forward to putting some holes in those new cores and targets.

turkeywhisperer, I sent you a pm.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

We are pushing the sign up date to March 16th. Get your apps in!


----------



## Big_Buck_Killer (Jan 9, 2011)

App in the mail.


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

Bump for these fellas. I shoot at this club almost every week and the shoots are always top notch and challenging. It's not easy to coordinate all of the shooting classes under 1 roof, but they can pull it off.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Another bump for this thread with a slighty off topic question... is this Sunday's regular shoot open to anyone or do you have to be a club member?


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

All of their shoots are open to anyone.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes sir come on down!


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's a updated list of all shooters I have as of Monday 3/11/12 Still spots left and will be taking apps till saturday. We can shoot 30 shooters on each time slot. 

Saturday March 23rd 9:00 AM 

1. Nick DePrimio- HC
2. Alan Peters- AHC
3. Alysha Kochik- FHC
4. Toby Kochik- HC
5. William McLuckie- MSR 
6. Laura Lehigh- FHC
7. Scott Lauer- MSR
8. Tim Bytner- HC
9. Brian Cunningham- MBO 

Saturday March 23rd 2:00 PM

1. Pete Majocha- HC
2. Amanda Majocha- FHC 
3. Andrew Mack- TRD
4. Carl Newton- MHC 
5. Larry Osman- MHC
6. Rich Corsi- SHC 
7. Charles Knisley- HC
8. David Mercer- YH
9. Craig Zimmerman- HC 
10. Sean O’Shell- HC 
11. Lisa O’shell- FHC
12. Seth Peck- MBO 
13. Martin Wilkinson- MHC
14. Joe Jones- HC
15. John David- HC 
16. Cathy David- FHC
17. Brian Dorsey- MBO 
18.Nate Dorsey- SPM 

Saturday March 23rd 7:00 PM 

1. John Davidson- MCBH
2. Brian Kightlinger- MBR
3. Josh Farley- MBR


Sunday March 24th 9:00 AM

1. Skip Sperry- MSR
2. George Sperry- MBO 
3. Jesse Burkett- YMR 13-14
4. Ralph Burkett- MBO
5. Randy Fisher- HC
6. Brance Burnsworth- HC
7. Jason Burnsworth- HC
8. Dave Ingerson- SHC
9. Jim Ingerson- MBR
10. Chris Winslow- MBR
11. Mark Stoker- MBO 
12. Patty Stoker- FHC


Sunday March 24th 2:00 PM 

1. Kevin Hawk- HC
2. Jason Boudreau- HC
3. Bill Burns- MSR
4. Joe Kelley JR- MBO 
5. Robert Bailey- MBO 
6. Joe Domyslawski- MSR


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I am looking forward to coming down and shooting some foam at your place. Josh Farley says you guys put on a good shoot.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

The long drive was worth it. Great job guys, nice shoot.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Great set up guys, was worth the 3hr drive. I had a good time. Can't forget to thank the girls in the kitchen for some good food.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Any idea when scores will be posted?


----------

